# D.B. Yummers BBQ Sauce



## harleysmoker (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm from Ohio living in southwest Florida for the last 6 years or so. My sister sent me a sample pack of this Yummers BBQ Sauce awhile back. I have to agree it is pretty good. My favorite was the sweet and smokey. It is a little sweet but I like it. It is good for dipping french fries in also ;)

Here's the link if anyone is interested---

http://www.dbyummers.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 11, 2012)

That is great, and they promote non-profit fundraising too!


----------

